# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  UGL Helios

## x_moe

Has anyone used or seen these before ?? i thought Helios was injectable Yohimbine & Clen , but these are capsules and it doesnt say anything about containing Clen.

Yohimbine HC1 5mg
Nicotine Hydrogen Tartrate 1mg
Caffeine Citrate 100mg
Albuterol Sulphate 5mg





does anyone even know how im supposed to cycle this ? its 50 capsules

----------


## almostgone

no, but if I'm not mistaken, Albuterol is very similiar to Clenbuterol . Do a Google on both and see if they aren't pharmacalogically similiar.

AG

----------


## Smart-tony

You've been around since January. This is plenty of time to have read the rules. No posting of UGL's.

----------


## x_moe

someone else told me the exact same thing too

----------


## x_moe

I still wanna know how this should be cycled

----------


## judge_dread

it is not Helios for sure , it should be injectable from the first place and contained Clen

----------


## strongmann

i agree JD, i've only seen it in inject. 

strongmann

----------


## perfectbeast2001

hey smart please edit UGL name out of your post. Helios is injectable (clen ,yohimbine). This is obviously someone using the helios name for there oral product. Whether it,s legit I couldn't say.

----------


## Smart-tony

> hey smart please edit UGL name out of your post. Helios is injectable (clen,yohimbine). This is obviously someone using the helios name for there oral product. Whether it,s legit I couldn't say.


Sorry for the name but i do remember there was a injectable,but that was by another UG lab not around,but i do know the UG lab as i have did there gear.From now i won't say UG names.

----------


## garrett T

that looks like crapy gear. Never seen capsuls before. first like they said it should be injected. and there right.

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

Orals can never achieve local fatburn read it here: 
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/aas-pictu...-burner-3.html

----------


## strongmann

now thats the real deal ducth!!

strongmann

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Nice to see u back here DutchBB.

----------


## x_moe

will that really sucks then, but anyway ill let u guys know the results after i start taking this crap, but not till i finish my next cycle coming up

----------

